# HDMI Stopped Working



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Help! My HDMI output stopped working today. It had been working fine, but today, no signal.

Called dish, and they claimed there was some kind of incompatibility with my Samsung TV. I explained that it had been working fine, and they said I needed to wait for a software update.

I plugged/unplugged power cycled, everything I could try.

So is dish going to pay for a set of component video cables for me while I wait for the software to be updated to fix something that used to work fine?

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards,
WW


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Status Update. I decided to play CSR Roulette. Got another CSR who indicated my 622 must be broken and is sending me a replacement.

Is that reasonable or is there really a software issue?

Regards,
WW


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

welchwarlock said:


> ...
> 
> So is dish going to pay for a set of component video cables for me while I wait for the software to be updated to fix something that used to work fine?
> 
> ...


My 622 came with a set of component cables (or maybe it was the 942), didn't yours? I only had the 942 for about a month so I might be confusing the two.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

lujan said:


> My 622 came with a set of component cables (or maybe it was the 942), didn't yours? I only had the 942 for about a month so I might be confusing the two.


If it did, I tossed em out the door. Who wants to use component if you have HDMI?.....well now I don't have HDMI.... oops my bad.

WW


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

welchwarlock said:


> Help! My HDMI output stopped working today. It had been working fine, but today, no signal.
> 
> Called dish, and they claimed there was some kind of incompatibility with my Samsung TV. I explained that it had been working fine, and they said I needed to wait for a software update.
> 
> ...


Another stupid Dish answer. I have a Samsung 50" DLP and it works just fine.


----------



## gunawo (Aug 17, 2004)

Are these problems with a pure HDMI cable, or are they converted HDMI
to DVI?????


----------



## bluescat (Apr 28, 2006)

That is a question I appreciate, SlimJim as I am awaiting installation in 2 weeks after receiving my 622 receiver and box. My tv has a dvi and the 811 I currently use has the same. I purchased a HDMI to DVI cable which will be used with my new receiver and tv when it is installed.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

welchwarlock said:


> Help! My HDMI output stopped working today. It had been working fine, but today, no signal.
> 
> Called dish, and they claimed there was some kind of incompatibility with my Samsung TV. I explained that it had been working fine, and they said I needed to wait for a software update.
> 
> ...


I should of stated that I'm using a Monster 1M HDMI to DVI cable.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

cpdretired said:


> I should of stated that I'm using a Monster 1M HDMI to DVI cable.


Ouch, I bet that hurt the wallet. For those buying cables, Monster is a complete waste of money. They are good cables, but they aren't worth the premium. You can find UL and CL2 rated cables from bluejeanscable.com for cheap. I purchased 2 6ft HDMI cables for $43. Their cables are very highly respected on avsforums. monoprice.com also has good prices on cables.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Apr 5, 2006)

I WAS a happy 622 user until last night. I too have a 50" Samsung DLP that was hooked up via HDMI and working nicely. Great picture, etc. I started to get a gittery picture on TV2 while watching ESPN so I went to reset the receiver. Boom, HDMI on TV1 goes out completely. I do the hard boot, soft boot, change cable, etc. and still nothing. I call tech support and the guy asks me to hook up my DVD player to the HDMI on the TV to make sure it is not the TV's fault. It is not as the DVD works fine. Next call into tech support, I tell the guy that it is not the TV but the 622. He informs me that this is a software issue with Samsung DLP 50" sets. I ask then why it has worked perfectly for two months now and he says the software issue is "being addressed" and there is nothing they can do. I insist on a replacement and he flat out says "no way". I tell him this is a known issue and that I have seen this in forums, etc. and he then says, "Those forums are a complete waste of time. They are used by people who know NOTHING about the technology and are more MISLEADING than any help." What?? I again insist on a replacement and he again says there is no way D* will do that for a software issue. I now have to use RGB cables to get a picture and I am PI**ED off beyond belief. Once you have the HDMI picture, switching to component is just a sad disappointment.  

How can I get a replacement unit? I think the HDMI port must have crapped out but since it was working perfectly for two months it is NOT a software issue with my Samsung!!! Should I keep trying until I get another rep to give in??

Help me, Please!!!!!!


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Buffalo Bill said:


> ...
> 
> I again insist on a replacement and he again says there is no way D* will do that for a software issue. ...
> 
> Help me, Please!!!!!!


D* = DirectTV
E* = Echostar (Dish)


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Apr 5, 2006)

lujan said:


> D* = DirectTV
> E* = Echostar (Dish)


Sorry, see this does have me p'od. Plus, had surgery three days ago and am now enjoying pain meds to along with DishNetwork probs.:nono2:


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

Most likely your receiver had not rebooted or reset after the recent (3 weeks ago or so) software load... when you rebooted it, you activated it.. Don't worry, the HDMI port does not work for most people any more. We are ALL using component for now.

I watch mostly local OTA HD anyway, and now all of my sets have OTA tuners, so I don't really need Dish any longer, and soon, if they don't fix this issue, I won't have to waste time on these forums complaining about a service I no longer have 

Mitch



Buffalo Bill said:


> I WAS a happy 622 user until last night. I too have a 50" Samsung DLP that was hooked up via HDMI and working nicely. Great picture, etc. I started to get a gittery picture on TV2 while watching ESPN so I went to reset the receiver. Boom, HDMI on TV1 goes out completely. I do the hard boot, soft boot, change cable, etc. and still nothing. I call tech support and the guy asks me to hook up my DVD player to the HDMI on the TV to make sure it is not the TV's fault. It is not as the DVD works fine. Next call into tech support, I tell the guy that it is not the TV but the 622. He informs me that this is a software issue with Samsung DLP 50" sets. I ask then why it has worked perfectly for two months now and he says the software issue is "being addressed" and there is nothing they can do. I insist on a replacement and he flat out says "no way". I tell him this is a known issue and that I have seen this in forums, etc. and he then says, "Those forums are a complete waste of time. They are used by people who know NOTHING about the technology and are more MISLEADING than any help." What?? I again insist on a replacement and he again says there is no way D* will do that for a software issue. I now have to use RGB cables to get a picture and I am PI**ED off beyond belief. Once you have the HDMI picture, switching to component is just a sad disappointment.
> 
> How can I get a replacement unit? I think the HDMI port must have crapped out but since it was working perfectly for two months it is NOT a software issue with my Samsung!!! Should I keep trying until I get another rep to give in??
> 
> Help me, Please!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

mitch672 said:


> when you rebooted it, you activated it.. Don't worry, the HDMI port does not work for most people any more. We are ALL using component for now.


You are correct Mitch some people have been forced to used component for now. However, it is definitely not all. I have two 622s both hooked up to HDMI and i have been using HDMI for some time. Yes i have manually rebooted boxes over the last few weeks as I was trying to figure out some OTA mapping issue I was seeing.

Oh.. I did a little rock removal on your post. Dish bashing or rock throwing is not allowed in the support forums.


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

Ron,

You can edit my posts all you like, that's not going to fix the HDMI port on the 211 or the 622 though 

What kind of TV do you have, where the HDMI port works? I have not heard of ANY that are currently working.

I have, or have tried: Vizio P50HDM, Vizio P42HDTV and my new TV that just arrived: JVC HD-P70R1U set.
All of them work with my Oppo DVD player.. but of course, that is using a DVI to HDMI cable, so no HDMI handshake issue.

Mitch



Ron Barry said:


> You are correct Mitch some people have been forced to used component for now. However, it is definitely not all. I have two 622s both hooked up to HDMI and i have been using HDMI for some time. Yes i have manually rebooted boxes over the last few weeks as I was trying to figure out some OTA mapping issue I was seeing.
> 
> Oh.. I did a little rock removal on your post. Dish bashing or rock throwing is not allowed in the support forums.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Apr 5, 2006)

Some of us cannot get OTA HD channels due to antenna location, interference, etc. This had been addressed in other forum spaces. So, I really don't have that option. If I did, I really wouldn't have taken the 622 as I was happy with my 942 (plus the fact that I had shelled out a bunch of dough on it less than a year ago). Still, what has some of us very frustrated with Dish is the inconsistency of tech support in terms of resolving the HDMI issues. Some say they are getting a new unit sent out and that fixed everything while others, like me, are being told to sit tight and wait for a new software fix. I guess the software download would be one of the reasons everything was going fine until I had to reboot the machine and then zippo. The component picture is decent. My wife tells me to stop obsessing about it. It just remains a thorn in ones side that the fact is that many people ARE able to use HDMI while who knows how many of us are not. Dish is vague about the true percentage of problems. Maybe I will call and say the box reboots several times a day and that will get them to send another. Dunno. :nono2:


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

mitch672 said:


> Ron,
> ...
> What kind of TV do you have, where the HDMI port works? I have not heard of ANY that are currently working.
> ...
> Mitch


I have a Mitsubishi 62525 DLP (only one HDMI inut) and on top of that, it's connected to a HDMI switch so that I can connect the 622 together with a DVD player via HDMI. I also have an HDMI splitter so that I can run the 622 over to the Sony via HDMI in the bedroom. I have seen very few problems.


----------



## dlhuse (Apr 3, 2006)

mitch672 said:


> Most likely your receiver had not rebooted or reset after the recent (3 weeks ago or so) software load... when you rebooted it, you activated it.. Don't worry, the HDMI port does not work for most people any more. We are ALL using component for now. Mitch


Mitch,

My box has the "latest" download and rebooted and worked fine untill last night. So how is this explained? As far as I can tell, there has been no software revision, unless it has the same rev. number. Now why would anyone do that? Besides the counters show successful downloads 2, the original and the L356.

The CSR said I had to wait for two weeks OR until the next software revision was released, (but had no idea when the new software would be released) before I could expect a replacement box. In the mean time use component cables. After all, *He said* since I was using the box in single mode, I wasn't getting an HD signal anyway. He explained that in single mode I was essentially using PIP. And you do not get high definition in PIP mode. Did I miss something in the owners manual? No High Def in Single Mode????


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Buffalo Bill said:


> Sorry, see this does have me p'od. Plus, had surgery three days ago and am now enjoying pain meds to along with DishNetwork probs.:nono2:


Sorry about the pain, hopefully the surgery was successful.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

mitch672 said:


> Ron,
> 
> You can edit my posts all you like, that's not going to fix the HDMI port on the 211 or the 622 though
> 
> ...


I have a Sony GWII 60" LCD where I go HDMI to DVI using an adapter and also a Sony 4x3 32" Wega that is a direct HDMI to HDMI. My HDMI has some sound issues as have been reported previously with others but the video is solid. I have played around with both and I have had others indicated that HDMI is workign for them based on threads I have read.

Oh.. and to be clear. I edited the post because it violated forums rules not because of the HDMI issue.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

I just had my 622 replaced this morning. My previous 622 had an extremely loud fan and video slowdown on TV2 while recording on TV1. My new unit has been flawless. HDMI has worked flawlessly so far.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Status Update: Received my new 622, and now the HDMI works fine. Maybe they have a design issue on the HDMI port and are blowing transceivers?

WW


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Apr 5, 2006)

lujan said:


> Sorry about the pain, hopefully the surgery was successful.


Thanks, lujan. Had to finally get my back cut on to relieve pain that has been going on for over 15 years. I appreciate the thoughts. Pain killers make life easier for now...:grin:

Will continue to beg Dish for a replacement 622 as I do believe a new unit might clear up the HDMI problems.


----------



## roland06 (May 8, 2006)

welchwarlock said:


> Status Update: Received my new 622, and now the HDMI works fine. Maybe they have a design issue on the HDMI port and are blowing transceivers?
> 
> WW


Question is whether the new 622 has received the current firmware. Seems all new 622s succesfully ran with both HDMI/HDMI and HDMI/DVI cables until the firmware upgrade. I wonder how many of the devices that have failed are HDCP compliant. Since enforcement of HDCP is optional via a bit flip, I'm wondering if they enabled this on the latest firmware build. My NEC 50XMP2 isn't HDCP compliant, and it makes me sad to think I'll have to either settle for a downgraded display from what I have now with my 921 or pony up for a new display.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

mitch672 said:


> Ron,
> 
> You can edit my posts all you like, that's not going to fix the HDMI port on the 211 or the 622 though
> 
> ...


My replacement 622 is also working over HDMI with no problems. I am connected to a Panny AE900 projector through a 35ft HDMI- DVI - HDMI cable. ( I had a 35ft DVI -HDMI for an old projector, so had to add a HDMI - DVI dongle) It has also been rebooted in the last couple of weeks, when I was trying to hook it up to my pc DVI monitor. I think as someone else said, the transciever is getting blown on the bad units. and this won't be fixed by software. I hope that I am wrong about this. Another thing that I just remembered about the unit that died, is that I was able to get it working for a short while by adjusting the cable, then it died for good. I don't see how this could be software. Maybe there is more than one issue with this port. One hadware and another software.


----------



## WillyT (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. I'm new here but I thought I'd relate my experiences.

I have a Vizio 42HDTV plasma.

Finally got my install completed on Saturday, including tech relocating my 2 500 dishes to my roof.

I do get HD feed to the Vizio via HDMI. However, each time I turn on the 622, I then have to reset it in order to get a feed thru the HDMI. PITA, but at least I do get HD via HDMI.

CSR said that it is a known problem w/ "some TVs", and recommended using component if I wanted to avoid the bug.

Hopefully, a patch will be forthcoming soon.


----------



## The intimidator (Apr 14, 2006)

Keep calling till you get a rep that cooperates with you. That is what I do, and I deal with dish 5 days a week. I am a tech, and trust me I share in your frustations. I am serious I have had to call five to six times before to get an installation set up for the customers liking. I have seriously spent more time on the phone in many cases than the actual install took to do.. Hope it gets better in the future. And this is considering I am someone that knows exactly what I am talking about. Those tech support people have never speant one min. in the field.
When they argue with me they have pis*ed in the wrong dogs back yard!


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

I was watching the news tonight and HDMI went south. I'm going through a Zektor DVI switch, so I was able to check immediately if the problem was the projector. Everything else works fine. My 921 was hooked up to this system for the last several months.

Time to talk to a CSR.


----------



## tylerwebb17 (Mar 19, 2006)

I too had my HDMI die yesterday. This was a rev.D receiver. Same issue as described in the first post in this thread. All the other outputs worked except for HDMI. After I told the teck that I had it switched to component and composite and both of those work she said, "well ok then, it appears to be working fine. Is there anything else I can help you with?" I hung up and called back and the next tech was more than happy to assist me with a replacement.

It was a replacement for the first receiver that I had that wouldn't stop doing the dreaded SBSOD (ScreamingBlackScreenofDeath). Anyway, I hope this is my final swap-out.

TW

Samsung HLR5067W

I posted this on satelliteguys.us also, in case you saw it there also...


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

I think you can swap out as many times as you like, the problem persists.. I do not have HDMI port working on EITHER my 211 or my 622, since the last software upgrade.... both HDMI ports are not defective.. software is.

Mitch


----------



## tigerhonaker (May 9, 2006)

Hey New-Guy here but from what I understand. 

I was told not to even try the HDMI hook up. Go with the Component and your worries are over. I just had over to my house a manager that set up my Home Theatre and I ask him about which was the (Best) hook up? He said go with Component and you will not have a problem. He also said that the HDMI was suppose to be the Superior Hookup and that it has not turned out to be. His comments to me were it sounds great but way to many people are having way to many problems with it. He said it looks good on paper but that so far is as good as it's going to get. So Component it will be for me come this Friday afternoon. I will then have the ViP622 DVR and Dish 1000 installed. Can't wait and I am Very Excited about finally getting all those HD Channels from E*. Including the Locals and their HD Channels as well.


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

mitch672 said:


> I think you can swap out as many times as you like, the problem persists.. I do not have HDMI port working on EITHER my 211 or my 622, since the last software upgrade.... both HDMI ports are not defective.. software is.
> 
> Mitch


HDMI is the only way I've ever had my 211 hooked up, and it continues to work. I've had it for several weeks. Just got the 622 monday and it's dead already and scheduled for replacement.


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

Well Joe, my 211 worked on the HDMI port WHILE Dish was here setting it up, after it took the satellite "software upgrade", guess what? No more HDMI for you! (soup Nazi)... So, I have PROOF of a working HDMI port, taking the software upgrade (which is REQUIRED to be able to get the 211 on the system), and then no HDMI, on the same display... It is absolutley a software issue, no doubt.

Mitch



Joe Clark said:


> HDMI is the only way I've ever had my 211 hooked up, and it continues to work. I've had it for several weeks. Just got the 622 monday and it's dead already and scheduled for replacement.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

tigerhonaker said:


> Hey New-Guy here but from what I understand.
> 
> I was told not to even try the HDMI hook up. Go with the Component and your worries are over. I just had over to my house a manager that set up my Home Theatre and I ask him about which was the (Best) hook up? He said go with Component and you will not have a problem. He also said that the HDMI was suppose to be the Superior Hookup and that it has not turned out to be. His comments to me were it sounds great but way to many people are having way to many problems with it. He said it looks good on paper but that so far is as good as it's going to get. So Component it will be for me come this Friday afternoon. I will then have the ViP622 DVR and Dish 1000 installed. Can't wait and I am Very Excited about finally getting all those HD Channels from E*. Including the Locals and their HD Channels as well.


 I have been running HDMI and would return my system if it doesn't work. I am running a 35ft cable to my projector and if I had to go through an analog component video cable it will not look as good. I am crossing my fingures that this unit keeps running but if it fails again I would seriously think of dumping E*. HDMI was one of the major purchase decisions. They have to get this fixed!! The technology is there, they just need to implement it.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Joe Clark said:


> HDMI is the only way I've ever had my 211 hooked up, and it continues to work. I've had it for several weeks. Just got the 622 monday and it's dead already and scheduled for replacement.


My wife's 622 was installed the 1st of this month. Used HDMI to TV. Worked fine until the 9th of this month... no picture, no sound. 

EDIT: *Update!* Well, today my wife's 622 spontaneously rebooted three times in 3+ hours. Called Dish. They had me unplug for 30 Seconds. If that doesn't take care of it, will need to replace the unit. An hour later, again spontaneously rebooted.

New 622 Scheduled to arrive Wednesday. CSR said that it seems that almost 100% of the time replacing the 622 will resolve the HDMI dead issue.


----------



## tigerhonaker (May 9, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> My wife's 622 was installed the 1st of this month. Used HDMI to TV. Worked fine until the 9th of this month... no picture, no sound.


Yeah;

This is what I was speaking of in my earlier Post concerning HDMI. It is Great when it is (Working) but the problem is in alot of cases it for some reason (Software) does not continue to work. I will use the Component video out and the digital audio optical cable for the audio out. Reason it will work all the time and I really don't want to have to mess with the system once it is up and running. I want to watch it and listen to it with the very mininum of (Down-Time) if possible. This is what the Custom Installation Mgr. was telling me about concerning the HDMI and it's reliability. "Not-Good" at all, way to many Horror Stories about it. One minute it is perfect and the very next minute it is completely "Down". I think the real point that the Manager was sharing with me is. The HDMI is great but the software has not been perfected to where it should be to work trouble free.

BTW, the cable I have that goes from the Runco Scaler to the Ceiling Projector is a transparent. If I remember the price it was around $8,000.00 Dollars or so. I have No-Problem at all with picture quality. I also have the 123" Stewart 4-way masking screen and even on this size of screen everyone that has seen the picture in HD is simply amazed at the image. Best example I can think of is Discovery HD.

If as everyone here has pointed out the HDMI would be the way to go once everything that supports it is up to par. (IMO) it is not as we discuss it now. Sad but true.


----------



## hifi59 (May 13, 2006)

My VIP-622 is 2 weeks old. My HDMI just went out!. All i did was turn on TV the other day and no picture! Trouble shot my whole system, just to conclude that it was the 622 at fault. This also happened to my 1st 942 within weeks of using it.. Component and s-video work fine. It's a bit scary when this happens out of the blue for no appearant reason. Dish is sending out a replacement.


----------



## tigerhonaker (May 9, 2006)

hifi59 said:


> My VIP-622 is 2 weeks old. My HDMI just went out!. All i did was turn on TV the other day and no picture! Trouble shot my whole system, just to conclude that it was the 622 at fault. This also happened to my 1st 942 within weeks of using it.. Component and s-video work fine. It's a bit scary when this happens out of the blue for no appearant reason. Dish is sending out a replacement.


So, it sounds like then that E* is saying that the problem is the 622 and not a (Software-Issue) Right?

Terry


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

tigerhonaker said:


> So, it sounds like then that E* is saying that the problem is the 622 and not a (Software-Issue) Right?


Terry,

That's the story the three CSR's I've dealt with gave me.


----------



## tigerhonaker (May 9, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Terry,
> 
> That's the story the three CSR's I've dealt with gave me.


I think I will stick with the (Component) and Digital Audio Optical (Toslink) set-up and "Fingers Crossed" that I do not have any Problems. The Pic looks great to me.
It is really Just Super on HD. I Likeeeeeeee 

No-Problems here yet, well not with this set-up that is. 

I like this 622 and all I have to do now is learn how to use all it's benefits.


----------



## erasmu (Nov 17, 2003)

I just got my 622 installed today. The HDMI worked great for about 4 hours. I tried rebooting, but it has not come back. I hooked up a component cable and have a good picture, but I don't think it is quite as sharp as the HDMI was. I believe it is a software issue. When Dish sends out a new unit, it will work for some period of time until the user does just the right combination of actions or use that mess it up. A new unit appears to fix the problem for some time. I suspect that most will be in the same shape shortly. I hope the upcoming software release will fix the problem. I believe most of us would prefer the HDMI connection.


----------



## tigerhonaker (May 9, 2006)

erasmu said:


> I just got my 622 installed today. The HDMI worked great for about 4 hours. I tried rebooting, but it has not come back. I hooked up a component cable and have a good picture, but I don't think it is quite as sharp as the HDMI was. I believe it is a software issue. When Dish sends out a new unit, it will work for some period of time until the user does just the right combination of actions or use that mess it up. A new unit appears to fix the problem for some time. I suspect that most will be in the same shape shortly. I hope the upcoming software release will fix the problem. I believe most of us would prefer the HDMI connection.


I would love to try the (HDMI) connection as well. I am "Chicken" until I see and or read where users are not having all these problems with using it. I really think that E* knows as we do here that there is a Big-Problem with the Software controlling this and if they would come out and tell (Everyone) I think they and us as the End-Users would be alot Happier.

I'll wait and see what happens on this. :nono2:


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

lujan said:


> My 622 came with a set of component cables (or maybe it was the 942), didn't yours? I only had the 942 for about a month so I might be confusing the two.


Mine didn't come with HDMI or Component, only s-video. E* gotten cheap. My 811 came with DVI and Component.

On a side note, HDMI is not just a problem for E*. Check out the AVS forum for tons of info on HDMI. I have ditched HDMI/DVI all together and just go with component. There is no difference for my eye, and you rarely hear of a problem with them.


----------



## bluescat (Apr 28, 2006)

I got my 622 installed yesterday, and had a HDMI/DVI cable I had ordered off the internet. Hooked it up, and this has not been a problem. Great reception so far.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I earlier mentioned a 4:3 aspect shift with my 622. Checked this weekend and it only occurs through HMDI input. Did not have this issue with an 811. Do not have the issue direct OTA, composite, component or S-video all of which are connected. The image is shifted 75% black bars on the right 25% black bars on left. Only issue I'm having with my 622, other than operator error, it's a wonderful piece of equipment.


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

My HDMI just went out on my 622 after 8 days of use. I just called technical support and they will be shipping out another 622. I wonder how many they will ship me before they fix one?


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Apr 5, 2006)

Wish me luck. The HDMI crapped out on my first 622 after exactly 7 weeks of working perfectly fine. After two calls to tech support, both tech reps said they would NOT send a new unit as I could get picture with component cables and this was an "acceptable work-around" and I would have to wait until they could fix the software. Finally, I remembered I had the e-mail address of a 622 product engineer, so I e-mailed this guy a note explaining my problem. Within three days I had a new 622 and an apology for not getting one sent out sooner. Installed the new unit today and (keep your fingers crossed) everthing works great, including the HDMI port. We'll see if this continues to work or if I will get the HDMI signal to work for a while and then the problems. This receiver is a "E" series unit while the first was a "B" series. 

I still believe this is a hardware issue rather than software. Typically with a software issue, something like an HDMI port not working would be that way from the start vs. the random crap-out that we have been hearing about. In any case, I like the HDMI picture much better than component, so I don't want to have to work with an "acceptable work-around" situation. 

Kudos to e-mail tech support folks. I have had excellent success with them answering a number of issues and even calling to follow up on some other things.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I had ten weeks until mine failed. Jiggling the cable brought it back for a few minutes but then it died again. I paid $40 for a component video cable today. I'll hook it up tonight, but hopefully the picture is identical to the good looking output I USED to have with the HDMi output...


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

How do you explain the same issue with the 211 receivers as well? HDMI worked until the tech downloaded the latest software upgrade, which was required to get the 211 working. I think it is a software AND a hardware issue...
but, mostly a software issue...

Mitch



Buffalo Bill said:


> Wish me luck. The HDMI crapped out on my first 622 after exactly 7 weeks of working perfectly fine. After two calls to tech support, both tech reps said they would NOT send a new unit as I could get picture with component cables and this was an "acceptable work-around" and I would have to wait until they could fix the software. Finally, I remembered I had the e-mail address of a 622 product engineer, so I e-mailed this guy a note explaining my problem. Within three days I had a new 622 and an apology for not getting one sent out sooner. Installed the new unit today and (keep your fingers crossed) everthing works great, including the HDMI port. We'll see if this continues to work or if I will get the HDMI signal to work for a while and then the problems. This receiver is a "E" series unit while the first was a "B" series.
> 
> I still believe this is a hardware issue rather than software. Typically with a software issue, something like an HDMI port not working would be that way from the start vs. the random crap-out that we have been hearing about. In any case, I like the HDMI picture much better than component, so I don't want to have to work with an "acceptable work-around" situation.
> 
> Kudos to e-mail tech support folks. I have had excellent success with them answering a number of issues and even calling to follow up on some other things.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Buffalo Bill said:


> ... Typically with a software issue, something like an HDMI port not working would be that way from the start vs. the random crap-out that we have been hearing about. ...


No hassle, however this is just the opposite of my experience with electronics.


----------



## tigerhonaker (May 9, 2006)

I only have the 622 that was just installed last friday afternoon hooked up with the (Component-Cables). 

I read on this Thread from quite a few members that the picture is better with the HDMI Cable versus the Component Cable.

Any comments on this from the Members here that have the 622 hooked up to (Both-the-HDMI-&-Component) cables?

I just hate to go out and purchase the HDMI Cable to find out that there really is No-Difference in the Picture on HD or SD.

Not to mention the 622's that are going down with the HDMI cable hook up's.

I'm really (Afraid) to go with or even try the HDMI Cable with all the (Problems) that have been reported here from the members that have been using it. Especially if there really is, if any (No) noticable difference in picture quality.


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

tigerhonaker said:


> I only have the 622 that was just installed last friday afternoon hooked up with the (Component-Cables).
> 
> I read on this Thread from quite a few members that the picture is better with the HDMI Cable versus the Component Cable.
> 
> ...


The picture quality with HDMI is noticably better. The audio quality on my TV is even better (I don't have an audio system yet, just the TV speakers). Some of this might be due to my expectations, I don't know. I think it was worth the $30 or so that I paid for a cable at Walmart. That is, until it crapped out. I hated to go back to component...less because of the PQ and more because I paid $299 for the thing and I want it to work.

Whether or not the PQ is significantly better so as to justify an HDMI cable will be up to you. Perhaps you can borrow a cable first and check it out.


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

tigerhonaker said:


> I just hate to go out and purchase the HDMI Cable to find out that there really is No-Difference in the Picture on HD or SD.
> 
> Not to mention the 622's that are going down with the HDMI cable hook up's.


Tigerhonaker, I couldn't tell a difference in PQ between HDMI and component but, like you, for $299 it should work. When my 622 lost HDMI it didn't affect any other operation of the box, so I wouldn't worry too much about it "going down".


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

tigerhonaker said:


> I only have the 622 that was just installed last friday afternoon hooked up with the (Component-Cables).
> 
> I read on this Thread from quite a few members that the picture is better with the HDMI Cable versus the Component Cable.
> 
> ...


A really important question is does your set run in digital mode, (DLP, LCOS, etc) or does it have to convert to analog (CRT). If analog its a question of which unit does a better job of the conversion, your TV or the 622. The 622 is using a fairly recent chip so it does a fairly good job of the conversion, but many TV's may have extra (hopefully better) circuits.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Apr 5, 2006)

Any comments on this from the Members here that have the 622 hooked up to (Both-the-HDMI-&-Component) cables?

Well, yeah I can comment as I have had to use both component and HDMI cables with the first 622 I had. Is the difference "dramatic"? Probably not. However, there are some differences in both picture quality and sound. First, I watch a lot of basketball on both ESPN HD and TNT HD. When the picture is a zoom-out where you see the entire court, etc. the picture is fine with component. However, when the picture is tight on the action and there is plenty of movement, the component picture gets a little "grainy" and is not nearly as sharp as HDMI. Movies, etc. are about the same as far as I can tell. Also, (somebody else mentioned this) the sound level is very inconsitent when using analog R/L cables instead of the digital sound through the HDMI cable. I have to turn up the volume considerably on some channels and then scramble to turn it down when I switch to another station using the analog cables that are necessary when using component (I do not run the sound through my AVR as I don't want to have to turn the receiver on for just watching TV. I do use the optical port connected to the AVR when watching RAVE, movies, etc). 

So, it is probably an individual thing in the end. However, as stated many times before, the HDMI port SHOULD work, period. My 942 HDMI worked and is still working today without so much as a hiccup.


----------



## tigerhonaker (May 9, 2006)

tnsprin, You have a very interesting Avatar: 

Well, I think I will just have to go out now and find a High-End HDMI Cable and try it for myself.

Thanks, everyone for your input.  It is interesting to here from view points from different members on this HDMI cable. As you all know and so do I in the end I guess it is just a personal choice. I am using Transparent Cables for my Component Hook-Up. I then went to bestbuy and purchased the Audio Digital Optical (troslink) "Monster Platinum Cable". So it will be interesting to see if there is a difference when I find a really High Grade HDMI cable and give it a try.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

High grade HDMI vs regular HDMI will not make a difference. Possible might help in terms of reliability with a longer run, but in terms of PQ there will be no difference. HDMI is either you get it or not. Same with Optical. 

As to the argument will you see improved PQ with HDMI. This is a definite YMMV and it depends on your equipement and a lot of other factors.


----------



## Maxfli500 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have had my 622 for 6 or 8 weeks now, and have been struggling along with all the minor issues with it's performance. I have a 50"DLP hooked up with Component and an Optoma HD72 projector hooked to HDMI. Everything has worked ok for the six weeks. HDMI has been increasingly poor over the last week, and last night it went out all together. No signal. Tried everything, even swapped the HDMI cable, with no results. I am not like you other guys. Because I was an Existing AT&T dish customer I was absolutely refused the Lease deal. I finally said the heck with it and just bought the thing for $625 plus install which wasn't cheap. Called Dish and they said for now if I wanted HD my only option was to Swap the Compnent cables back and forth between the unit I wanted to watch. "Like my wife is going to do that!!" The HDMI problem was software related and they have no idea when it will be solved. Expressed my frustration, Explained that I was into this unit for a ton of money, and oh by the way the overcharged me about $250 on the install, which required an other encounter with a CSR to get recinded. I recommended to them that I considered the unit to be 50% operational (component / HDMI), how about they cut their Bill by 50% until it is fixed. They told me it was not designed to have both the HDMI and Component Video operational at the same time, and I was not using it as designed, and or course no discount could be offered. Guess I really didn't expect them to be responsive in any way. They indicated that anyone that is having this HDMI problem should call in their receiver info so they can try to get a handle on the problem. I guess based on some of the reading here I thought they were close to a new software release. I was told they don't have it nailed down.

By the way the HDMI running to the Projector Picture quality was tremendous when it was working!! 96" screen HD


----------



## tigerhonaker (May 9, 2006)

Maxfli500 said:


> I have had my 622 for 6 or 8 weeks now, and have been struggling along with all the minor issues with it's performance. I have a 50"DLP hooked up with Component and an Optoma HD72 projector hooked to HDMI. Everything has worked ok for the six weeks. HDMI has been increasingly poor over the last week, and last night it went out all together. No signal. Tried everything, even swapped the HDMI cable, with no results. I am not like you other guys. Because I was an Existing AT&T dish customer I was absolutely refused the Lease deal. I finally said the heck with it and just bought the thing for $625 plus install which wasn't cheap. Called Dish and they said for now if I wanted HD my only option was to Swap the Compnent cables back and forth between the unit I wanted to watch. "Like my wife is going to do that!!" The HDMI problem was software related and they have no idea when it will be solved. Expressed my frustration, Explained that I was into this unit for a ton of money, and oh by the way the overcharged me about $250 on the install, which required an other encounter with a CSR to get recinded. I recommended to them that I considered the unit to be 50% operational (component / HDMI), how about they cut their Bill by 50% until it is fixed. They told me it was not designed to have both the HDMI and Component Video operational at the same time, and I was not using it as designed, and or course no discount could be offered. Guess I really didn't expect them to be responsive in any way. They indicated that anyone that is having this HDMI problem should call in their receiver info so they can try to get a handle on the problem. I guess based on some of the reading here I thought they were close to a new software release. I was told they don't have it nailed down.
> 
> By the way the HDMI running to the Projector Picture quality was tremendous when it was working!! 96" screen HD


Thanks for this Post on your 622 and how it was and now is not working. So it still sounds like that E* is saying (They-Don't) have this {HDMI Software} fixed.

I have a Home Theatre with:
Ceiling mounted Runco VX-5000ci Projector, Runco PFP7 scaler
Stewart, 4-Way ScreenWall ElectriMask, 123"
Integra Research *RDC-7* AV Controller/Receiver
Integra Research *RDV-1 *DVD Audio/Video Player
3-Classe' Cam350 Mono power Amps.
2-Classe' CA-201 Power Amps.
Speakers:
JM Lab, Pair Mezzo Utopia for front left & right
JM Lab, Center Channel Utopia
JM Lab, Pair Side Utopia
JM Lab, Pair Mini Utopia, for rear
Sub-Woofers, 4-Mirage BPS400
Power Protection, 1-Richard Gray RGPC-1200S/BK
Power Protection, 7-Richard Gray RGPC-400S
Wiring, Complete System with, Transparent TW Plus W/Plus Bricks, 
Transparent Video Cables.
Interior Sconce Lighting provided by, Home Theatre Interiors 
Acoustic Innovations provided sound panels to control *Echo *


----------

